# Split-second Tiger "Moment" (Photo)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

...Caught on camera! It lasted for less than one second and it was all over, must be the most rapid mating in the animal kingdom? I am still puzzle over the exact mechanism of gametes delivery from the male to the female???


```
[IMG]http://www.theteh.com/aquarium/IMG_8645.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

How do you catch such fleeting acts on camera? Just a lot of patience? 

-Adam


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I was holding my camera about to take some photos of some plants but saw them doing that and immediately click the shutter button. There was no time for adjusting camera settings hence explains the poor-ish image quality (slightly over exposed).

I think the mating process was not complete, perhaps frightened by my camera flash light, they went into hiding soon after the photo was taken. I have seen on another occasion, the male gets on the side and slightly under her for a while presumably to delever his sperm.... That photo is yet to be seen...


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Wow! Awesome shot regardless of the quality! Nice.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't blame him for not consumating … looks like she killed the mood by pooping, LOL. ;-)


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

Go here to find out more about the details of shrimp mating:

http://www.ucs.louisiana.edu/~rtb6933/shrimp/Pheromones_mating.html

They even have a short video clip. These guys sure do it fast.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Gregor! What a great information indeed!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

John P. said:


> I don't blame him for not consumating &#8230; looks like she killed the mood by pooping, LOL. ;-)


What a turn off :twitch:


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone know for sure if the eggs are fertilized after being released from the female or while still inside. Please let me know as I have been trying to figure this out.

Thanks!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Didn't you ask the same question on petshrimp?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Sure did and stll waiting for an answer.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Neon Shrimp said:


> Sure did and stll waiting for an answer.


Badflash gave a reply...

Posted: Sat Jun 03, 2006 1:28 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think it happens as they are being laid. During mating the males leave packages of sperm attached to the underside of the female near where the eggs come out. I've seen mating, but never actual egg deposition, but that is what I've read. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've seen males mating with my female amano shortly after moulting and she was already full of eggs while this was going on.
Sadly I haven't seen my tigers, cherries or blues mating.

Good luck with yours...hope you see little ones soon.


----------

